# pic of state record musky



## esoxhunter

Thought some of you might like this. Just scanned a photo of the state record musky. Caught at Piedmont Lake back in '72. 50 inches and 55lbs


----------



## ShakeDown

WOW. That hanging in a private residence or in public?


----------



## luredaddy

Thanks for posting the pic. The mount looks nothing like the fish. The pic of him holding the fish in the boat, shows its whole girth and really impressive size. I will try to find it and post it, if I can. I have been told by many, that he had a major heart problem, and was told not to Musky fish. I donot know if it is true or not, but I have heard it from many people.


----------



## billybob7059

wow! Now thats a fish! But still its hard to believe a bigger one has not been caught. I think that there has to be a bigger fish than that out in our waters. The dnr stocks them pretty good it seems. Oh well one more thing to shoot for!


----------



## esoxhunter

the fish has resided in Piedmont Marina for as long as I can remember. The pic does it NO justice!


----------



## ParmaBass

I have a long story to tell about the state record musky. It's late now and my bed is calling my name. But it's all been documented and in several newspapers and even a few magazines. And yes I have all this to prove my story is true. My dad has the "unofficial" state record hanging above a fireplace in N. Canton,OH. I can't remember the exact numbers but it was around 55" and estimated at over 60 lbs. before her eggs were released into his boat. It still weighed more than the current record after eggs were released. Scale samples were taken by wildlife officials and everything to make sure of the numbers before the fish was cleared. It was "caught" in 1990 from West Branch Reservoir. I'll try to make a long story short....... After seeing the fish surface several time my dad thought it was a giant carp, and kinda ignored it and went on with his day on the water. A few hours later he returned to the same area of the lake and saw the giant fish sunning herself on the surface of the water. He tried to get a closer look at the fish, so he eased up with his trolling motor. As he got closer he realized it was not a carp, it was a Musky. He casted several lures at it only to see the fish swirl and disappear. The fish resurfaced so he thought he would get as close as he could. This is where I'll shorten the story, he ended up getting close enough to grab the fish. He put on a leather glove and literally tried to grab the fish behind the gills. He was somewhat succesful, he was stuggling with it when another boater noticed what was going on and offered his help. By the time the guy got over to help him the fish was in my dads boat. The first thing my dad did was call wildlife official and asked them "what are illegal methods for landing a potential record breking fish?" After all the no explosives and snagging, etc. were explained he told them what has just happend and they said it was 100% LEGAL. So if he wanted to he could of taken credit and said he caught in on 6lb. test Stren and a Fenwick ultralight setup to make a few bucks, but he chose the humble route. He did manage a free mount job from a taxidermist looking for some publicity. I remember the day like it was yesterday, I was a freshman in highschool, getting off the school bus and walked up to hear my dad say "hey come check this out!". He went out and bought one of those little plastic pools and the musky was still alive and swimming in the tiny pool. I'll take a few pics next time I'm down there and post, if I can find a way to put some of the newspaper and magazine articles on here I'll do that too.


----------



## ARGEE

Thats An Amazing Story There..yes Some Pics And Some Newspaper Articles Would Be Nice..it Seems To Me That Fish Wasnt Normal For Some Reason..the Only Fish I Was Ever To Get Close To Like That Was A Half Dead One


----------



## johnboy111711

yeah buddy, let see some pics!


----------



## Master Angler

Parma - that was your dad - wow! I read about that story and was amazed that anyone has cajones big enough to try that...too cool to hear a "first hand" account. To me hand wrestling a pig like that is WAY more impressive than even the world record muskie.


----------



## ParmaBass

Thanks for speaking up Pete, I'm glad someone actually read the articles to somewhat validate my short story. The fish was alive and kicking it's no lie. I actually saw the fish in the swimming pool several hours after he boated it. And if you've ever caught a larger musky you know what you have to do to revive it after the battle. And after thrashing around with a man's hand in her gill plate that is probably just as bad as fighting with a rod and reel for 10 min.+. I think I have a few of the articles in my locker at work and as for pics, I'll be heading down there Sunday and I'll take a few. It got alot of attention back when it occured. One reporter came to our house from Canada and several phone calls from others out of state. I'm aware there is going to be some skeptics out there, but if my Dad was not an honest man he would have the State record Musky hanging above the fireplace in N. Canton,OH.....


----------



## luredaddy

I remember that very well, our local paper had a picture and story. I also remember people saying it was an illegal fish, but it was not. I think that is when I first became interested in West Branch.


----------



## esoxhunter

Great story!
If this huge musky was sitting on the surface long enough for someone to grab it, it was probably caught by a rod and reel soon before this happened. I think someone may have caught it in a traditional manner earlier that day...probably less than an hour before it was boated again. Someone most likely released the state record musky! Glad they did though. Piedmont is my "home" lake from my youth and I hope the record always stands


----------



## Master Angler

maybe but not many guys would hand grab such a fish even if it was stressed - i've told others of this story to their amazement - its bs its not the record - not rod and reel but largest ever boated. his hands had to have been shredded and drawers loaded...


----------



## ParmaBass

I may be a bit biased, but If I caught a fish that big it's going on the stringer just in case it's some kind of record. If that is the case, I'm guessing it wasn't caught by a guy fishing for crappie. If it was he was using some real heavy panfish equipment to get that in the boat. I scanned a few articles they didn't turn out too good, I'll try to clean them up and post them.


----------



## jshbuckeye

cant wait to see the pic. I just talked to a huy that said he saw guys below hoover res in the spring wading the shallows looking for sauguy in the rocks they would then bend over and pick them up and pet them in there gunny sack . He contacted the wildlife department and they said it was legal. My hat goes off to your father its obvious hes from a different generation by going after the monster bare handed and then not looking for wealth where there was surely some to be made even if it was small at that time. Please post some pics of the fish and the fisherman
________
Justin bieber fans


----------



## ParmaBass

I can't figure out how to post the actual articles, so here's some more info from them.

Scale samples taken from the fish concluded that the fish was 13 years old.
The egg sacs were likely filled to capacity they were 24" long. Had the eggs stayed with the fish they would of added another 10 lbs. to the the weight. Darrell Allison is the Ohio Distric fish management supervisor that did all the studies. He estimated the fish would of weighed over 60lbs, had it not lost it's eggs. This fish was 53 3/4 lbs. and 54 1/4" long and the girth is 33 1/4". The Musky taken from Piedmont was 55lbs. 2oz. and 50 1/4" long. This is interesting too.... Determined by the scale samples; this fish at age 1 was 13", at age 4 it was 40", at age 6 it was 46" and by age 8 had grown to over 50". Growth was above normal for years 3-5.


----------



## ss minnow

ParmaBass, now that is an awesome fish story that should live on. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnboy111711

dude, awesome fish... i think i caught that same fish back in 88


----------



## fishing_marshall

Great story. Amazing picture , what a monster!!!!


----------



## Master Angler

great pic - seems like you could tape over the vent or something to prevent egg loss on any record class fish


----------



## MadMac

I also remember this event. Always wondered why the record was smaller than this fish. I had heard it was tangled in weeds in the shallows or something. It's great to hear the real deal. That story is one of the main reasons I chose to make WB my home lake. I live in Rootstown about 15 minutes away. It is so cool to see a pic of thhis fish. It is like a local legend around here. Parma, what year was that?


----------



## ParmaBass

Not tangled in weeds, my Dad would of mentioned that for sure. Fish was caught in April 1990.


----------



## MadMac

That is awsome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JIG

Is the first pic of Esox's a Tiger and the other just a muskie? Great stuff! Thanks for sharrin!


----------



## ParmaBass

Both Musky, the first pic is an older mount. I've never seen a green musky.


----------



## billybob7059

nice whale i mean fish! thats huge!


----------



## wave warrior

billybob7059 said:


> nice whale i mean fish! thats huge!


 :B the lakes where BOTH those monsters where caught are right by me and i have boats to fish both! also ice fish these lakes!


----------

